# Acute Leukemia... any experience treating?



## GoldenArtist (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello to the Golden Retriever Lovers here! I have a very Dear friend whose Golden, "Remington" has just recently been diagnosed with Leukemia. Only costly, additional tests can determine whether Remi has Chronic Leukemia, or the less treatable, more lethal, Acute form of the disease. May I ask if any members here have had experience with Chemotherapy care and treatment of their Goldens? The options for "chemo" include a home administered pill, and in-office, IV treatment. Both appear, over the long run to cost about the same. 

Our question concerns "quality of Life"... not "value", not "is it worth it", from a cost standpoint. Having undergone chemo, myself, I know it's thoroughly unpleasant, to say the least. But, in your experience, is Remi likely to suffer terribly while taking his treatments, or can he be expected to behave... and "feel"... like himself, for much of the time, until the latter stages, My friend is grieving terribly; any and all support for her, and advice offered, would be so enormously appreciated!

Many thanks, to all...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Dogs can get Leukemia, but is pretty rare. The one time I had a dog diagnosed with it, based on blood work, we actually found out it was a heart tumor after an ultrasound. Do you know if this dog has had an ultrasound?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I do know a golden that was lost to acute leukemia, his owner is a forum member but not often on so I don't know if she will reply or not.
The chemo for leukemia for dogs is NOT at all like chemo for people, most dogs respond quite well in terms of quality of life. They are hardly sick, if at all.
I hope for your friend's sake it's the chronic type, which is much more treatable.


----------



## peggyoneal (Oct 26, 2010)

*thanks*

I thank the people who have responded to my questions. I'm going to gibe him chemo.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Peggy*

Peggy

I am so sorry about the diagnosis.

I just googled chronic and acute leukemia in dogs-maybe some of this info will help.

http://www.google.com/search?source...370US370&q=Chronic+and+Acute+Leukemia+in+Dogs


----------



## GoldenArtist (Oct 26, 2010)

Let me second Peggy's thanks to you wonderful Golden Retriever lovers who took the time to help a stranger... who loves her Golden so Dearly.

Most of us are "animal lovers", or we wouldn't be here, and most every pet has a place in our hearts. I think we'd also admit, though, that there are some special spirits, some dogs who have a "presence", a gentleness and Loving nature that sets them apart in our memories. From all that Peggy tells me about her Remi, he is just such a friend... so very "special" to her. 

It was my suggestion that she become a member here, because I could think of no better way to find other persons who adore their Goldens, and who may care enough to help ease Peggy's pain. I know that Peggy will continue updating here, on Remi's treatments progress, having made this introduction. 

Thank you, again... our most Heartfelt thanks!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Peggy. This is a great place to get information and support.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Peggy. I'm sure you'll get lots more input as more people chime in. There are several here who have done chemo for their dogs, and the consensus is that they handle it very well. They don't tend to have the side effects that people do. I hope you check back here often to see what others and to say and to update. We'll be holding you and Remi in our prayers for a lot of quality time left to spend with you.


----------



## GoldenArtist (Oct 26, 2010)

Peggy asked that I post this latest response to Remi's blood tests (she still is having difficultly, navigating the categories and postings for this wonderfully abundant site). Following is her quote, in today's email:

*"I talked to the vet and the tick tests came back. They showed that Remi has been exposed to either Rocky Mountain fever or something called erlichia (sp?) SOOOOOOOO he may not have leukemia at all. The test results mimic leukemia but you cannot differentiate between whether it's leukemia or the tick diseases/ So I have to stop the prednisone, get him blood tested next week to look at the white blood cell count again. Then he will have an "idea" of which it might be. We will never know for sure. The problem is if he has the tick disease and the vet treats him for leukemia he could get very sick and die (I think)."*

I might add to this the fact that Remi is one of those dogs blessed to have a "Mom" who will drive she and her other Golden to neighboring fields and waters, near St Louis, virtually every day. They are not playing just in the neighborhood, but in locations where the "kids" might be at risk to pick up Ticks or something foreign. 

I had no idea that Tick bites were so deadly to dogs, were much more than an irritation. In any case, do any of you good people have any other tips and/or knowledge how this disease might be distinguished from Leukemia?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

After reading this I have a better understanding of what Peggy's vet is saying.
Babesiosis and Ehrlichiosis can mimic leukemia. While ehrilichiosis is treated with doxycycline and has minimal side effects, treatment of babesiosis is much more tenuous. 
Has the vet considered trying the doxy at this time to at least see if there is any improvement while running further tests to try and get the problem pinpointed? 

I will post this also in Peggy's other thread.


----------



## peggyoneal (Oct 26, 2010)

*peggyoneal*

I just came back from the vet again and he really believes that Remington has ieukemia. Because I take my dogs out in the coountry I'm more inclined to think it is ehrlichia. he ruled out the other tick borne disease you mentioned. He is on doxycycline(sp?)I am so confused as to what to do. He has no symptoms other that limping and being tired....but the limping is over and he seems like he has plenty of energy. What do I do?
I thank you so much for responding to my question. My goldens are everything in the world to me. I am 60, divorced, and live alone. I have no children, so my dogs have become my life. I take them everywhere with me.
Thank you again for responding.


----------



## GoldenArtist (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, the "latest" is not good. Here is Peggy's email to me:

*I just came back from the vet and he's pretty positive that Remi has lymphomic(sp?) leukemia. If in a week his white blood cells go way down then it MAY be tick disease. If the white count is still very high then it could be Leukemia. I'm upset all over again. I've had a terrible day. My heart is broken.*

Does this sound like a diagnosis, and Vet's follow up, that makes sense? One minute he thinks it may be Ehrilichiosis, based on the "Tick tests", and later in the same afternoon, he's convinced that its Leukemia. Just how prevalent is Canine Leukemia, and what in these Blood tests only, that could change for Peggy's Vet in the span of less than a day?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Peggy if the limping appears to be lessening continue the doxy regimen. And not a knock against your vet, but i would see another vet for a second opinion. 
Also here is a link to a Tick elist. You might get better info from the folks there.

[email protected]


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ehrlichia is very easy to rule out...the blood tests are quick and fairly conclusive. I can't figure out why that hasn't been conclusively ruled out.

Babesiosis has to be diagnosed by PCR test, I think, so that could take a while. It's also hard to treat.

I really do not understand what the vet is saying. Perhaps something is being lost in the telephone game?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> After reading this I have a better understanding of what Peggy's vet is saying.
> Babesiosis and Ehrlichiosis can mimic leukemia. While ehrilichiosis is treated with doxycycline and has minimal side effects, treatment of babesiosis is much more tenuous.
> Has the vet considered trying the doxy at this time to at least see if there is any improvement while running further tests to try and get the problem pinpointed?
> 
> I will post this also in Peggy's other thread.


My heart was really lifting as I read this might be erlichiosis or anaplasma. Babesia is rough and takes some serious medicine, but the doxy could make a huge difference in 48 hours for Erlichia. Then, I read that the vet is back to leukemia? I feel so sad for Peggy, bc it is crazy-stressful when a vet says cancer is on the table. Does the dog's improvement seem related to the doxy? In my experience, it does good work in a matter of days on the worst symptoms. Oh, how I hope this turns out okay. I'm worried.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Peggy and Golden Artist*

Peggy and Golden Artist

I will be praying!

BUMPING up for more comments!


----------



## GoldenArtist (Oct 26, 2010)

Good day, Gang... And Thank You and Bless You all for your kind thoughts and assistance.

The latest I heard from Peggy yesterday, was this:
*"The pathologist who ran the blood test has ALWAYS said it was Leukemia. Remi will not start chemo until after I take him in for another blood test next Wednesday. I just feel in my gut that it's tick related, but what do I know."
*
The Vet seems to be waffling more than a little bit, but the Pathologist seems certain... whatever that means. I gather that nothing more definitive will be known until mid-week, next week, from further Blood work. 

All our prayers are with Remi, who mercifully has no clue what he faces, and still only thinks to play (despite the Vet's counsel that a dog with a white cell count THAT low, should not be playing). What hope we might have is that Peggy's alertness caught this thing early!


----------



## GoldenArtist (Oct 26, 2010)

To one and all, Peggy offers her most sincere "Thanks", for all your advice and support. The news is of the worst kind, however. The last of the tests, and the advice and counsel of a second Veterinarian, all confirm that Remi has an advanced Leukemia. :-(

Since his illness is so advanced, both Vets advise that Chemo not be undertaken. The advice is to let him pass, without putting him through the rigors of the therapy, for the sake of as little as three or four weeks of extra time.

Tonight Remi is being treated to his favorites, McDonald's hamburgers and a rawhide chewy bone, and hours of rubbing from Peggy, while laying next to her on the couch. Our boy only has a few days left, but they will be as they have been all the years of his life, spent with the most loving "Mom", in a home of Love, and with his Golden Retriever buddy "Charlie", near him..

Peggy is, understandably, heart broken...but she is determined to make every second precious.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

We just lost John's Lambert to this cancer  My cleaning lady at work just lost her golden to this, in less than 2 weeks. It's a terrible diagnosis with little to no hope. I hate it.

I'm sorry for your friend. Spoil Remi completely, now is the time :heartbeat


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am just reading through this thread...I was so glad whe it was thought to bea tick borne illness...and now I am so sad that Remi has so little time left. I am so very very sorry Peggy. You all are in my thoughts and prayers...this is just heartbreaking news. I know the feeling....I lost one golden, Sandy to cancer...it is so sad. I am so very sorry......


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Ask Peggy if her vet has put Remi on prednisone. My neighbor's 8-year-old golden was diagnosed with advanced leukemia early this summer. He has been on prednisone since then, as they opted for no chemo. Milo is actually in remission and seems quite happy, going for daily walks. The vet told them he had just a few weeks when he was diagnosed, and here he is five months later. It's worth a shot to buy a bit more time for Remi and Peggy.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As heartbreaking as it is to read the confirmed diagnosis it is also heartwarming to read how Peggy is handling this at this time. I know it is not easy but as they say, there will be plenty of time to cry tomorrow. Please pass on my well wishes for them all.


----------



## GoldenArtist (Oct 26, 2010)

I asked Peggy whether either of the Vets she has seen with Remi, has suggested giving Prednisone to him. It was not only suggested, he has in fact been taking it. Peggy's feeling was that he seemed a little stronger yesterday, and its also her feeling now... call it "wishful thinking" perhaps... that he may have more than a few days left.

Remi is an elderly Golden, so Prednisone is not about to "cure" that, but it goes without saying that a few extra weeks, a few extra months, would certainly mean the world to Peggy.

Thank you all, once again, for your kind wishes. I expect that Peggy will start posting more herself, once she feels a little less overwhelmed by all of the last two week's events.


----------



## peggyoneal (Oct 26, 2010)

Remi is 9 years old, so I didn't opt for chemo. But he is on prednisone....two pills in the morning and two at night. I am so very tired from crying but I'm filling his life with love, McDonald's hamburgers and car rides. I have another Golden, Charlie, who is three, so that when Remi dies I will have to get up and take care of Charlie. I overlap dogs on purpose....so that I am never left alone. I honestly don't know what I'd do if Remi died and I didn't have Charlie. i suffer from depression which makes this extra hard to deal with.
I want to thank all of you who have responded to my messages. It helps to know that I am not alone.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh sweet Remi, may you have many beautiful days and many wonderful hamburgers before it's time to go.

Any chance of pictures?


----------



## peggyoneal (Oct 26, 2010)

*peggyoneal*

I am not an expert with digital cameras . I'm just getting started taking good pictures but am unsure of how to load them on the computer. let alone this site. I'm working at it though.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

peggyoneal said:


> I am not an expert with digital cameras . I'm just getting started taking good pictures but am unsure of how to load them on the computer. let alone this site. I'm working at it though.


Don't worry, you'll figure it out. Once you get them on your computer, somebody can help you get them into the thread. If you really get stuck, you can e-mail them to one of us and we can do it for you. (I'm happy to, once you write enough posts that I can private message my e-mail address to you).


----------



## GoldenArtist (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if my membership category will permit uploading the size of picture of Remi that I Photoshopped a little bit on.... I eliminated the flash "red eye", as well as I could. Isn't he just beautiful! And that's just on the outside; inside he is an absolute treasure!​


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

GoldenArtist said:


> I'm not sure if my membership category will permit uploading the size of picture of Remi that I Photoshopped a little bit on.... I eliminated the flash "red eye", as well as I could. Isn't he just beautiful! And that's just on the outside; inside he is an absolute treasure!​



WOW!!! 
He sure is!!! :smooch:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Goodness, that's one of the most captivating golden retriever pictures I've ever seen.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, pretty guy!


----------



## GoldenArtist (Oct 26, 2010)

I just received an email from Peggy... our beautiful boy is playing with the Angels now... he is gone.

Lots and lots and lots of tears today...

I don't know if he passed quietly at home, or if she took him to her Vet's office in crisis, during the night... but he has passed, dear friends.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am wiping away tears as I read through this entire thread. It is evident in reading how much love you both had for each other. My heart goes out to you as you grieve your loss. Run free Remi with no pain and all the McDonalds you want. Peggy, please know my thoughts and prayers are with you. RIP Remi!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That was so fast, my god. I hope Peggy was able to find some peace before Remi passed.

:heartbeat


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sending prayers to you all....Im so sorry.......


----------



## peggyoneal (Oct 26, 2010)

*peggyoneal*

Thank you all for your kind words. I am heartbroken. I live alone and have no kids.....Remi was like my son. I hate it when people say Oh, it's just a dog. He was so much more to me. I have another Golden, Charlie who is three years ols. If I didn't have him to come home to I wouldn't be alive right now. That's how much Remi meant to me. I'm sure thar someone out there understands how I feel. I feel so alone.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I too am crying for your loss. They are more than dogs. We all wouldn't be here if we didn't feel the same. I find alot of comfort here. The rainbow bridge section really does help. Enjoy Charlie he knows and understands . Remi is definitely eating McDonald's ....lots and lots ..


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

peggyoneal said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. I am heartbroken. I live alone and have no kids.....Remi was like my son. I hate it when people say Oh, it's just a dog. He was so much more to me. I have another Golden, Charlie who is three years ols. If I didn't have him to come home to I wouldn't be alive right now. That's how much Remi meant to me. I'm sure thar someone out there understands how I feel. I feel so alone.


We do understand, Peggy. I'm so glad you have Charlie then, he'll take care of you now, as long as he needs to.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Peggy, I live alone too... and I just moved to a new state...my kids are 21 and 25 and in college and Law School and my dogs mean the world to me too..hang on....we are here for you. Just take it one day at a time...or one minute at a time if thats all you can do. I sent you a message....sorry it took me so long.
Take care and hang on..Charlie needs you and we are here for you. xxoo


----------



## peggyoneal (Oct 26, 2010)

*peggyoneal*

Thank you for responding to me with wonderful support. I found this site through a dear friend. I never knew such a thing existed. I guess God lead me in the right direction. It's been such a hard day. I have a tremendous headache from crying all day. Thanks you all so very much. You make me feel not so alone. I'm 60 and divorced...no kids. Life is sometimes very hard and would be nothing without my Golden boys.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

peggyoneal said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. I am heartbroken. I live alone and have no kids.....Remi was like my son. I hate it when people say Oh, it's just a dog. He was so much more to me. I have another Golden, Charlie who is three years ols. If I didn't have him to come home to I wouldn't be alive right now. That's how much Remi meant to me. I'm sure thar someone out there understands how I feel. I feel so alone.


Nobody here will ever say "just a dog." We all know how awful it is to lose a sweet, wonderful dog we loved and who loved us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Peggy*

Peggy

I am SO VERY SORRY for your loss of Remi and I am so glad you have Charlie.
Everyone on this FORUM understands the feeling of emptiness and being alone when losing a pet and how precious they are to us!
My Hubby and I have no children and our Smooch and Tonka are our children and they are our life.
My Snobear was there to greet Remi at the Rainbow Bridge, along with all of the others pets on this forum that have gone there!
Please USE us for SUPPORT!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Checking in on you Peggy...how are you? Sending you a big HUG


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## peggyoneal (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words. I've cried for two days straight....and slept a lot. My eyes were almost swollen shut. Today I finally got up and took my other Golden, Charlie, for a ride and to a field to chase tennis balls. I am so grateful that my friend found this site. I don't feel so alone anymore. My dog Charlie is lost without Remi. I will get another Golden but not for at least two to three years.....well, if I can last that long!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Peggy*

I am so, so, sorry-I am so glad you were able to take Charlie out!!

Glad you are here-you are NOT ALONE!

So MANY of us know THIS PAIN.


----------



## Karlysmom (Sep 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss and I was so sad when I read this thread. My golden "Jake" passed away from the same thing when he was 5. From the time he showed any symptoms of being ill to the end was only 2 weeks. We have a lab who was 6 at the time and we said we would wait at least a year before getting another golden but that didn't last long. We brought our "Karly" home about a month later. I couldn't go very long at all without a Golden in our lives!


----------

